# Suter and Parise



## kelly4 (Jul 13, 2021)

Don’t let the door hit you in the ass, see ya!


----------



## Tracker (Jul 13, 2021)

What's up? Who's going out the door?


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 13, 2021)

Millionaires vs billionaires, fuck pro hockey, I haven't watched nhl since the strike.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 6, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Millionaires vs billionaires, fuck pro hockey, I haven't watched nhl since the strike.


Guess you don't watch baseball either?


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 7, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Guess you don't watch baseball either?


Not since Toronto were the Word Series champs


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 7, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Not since Toronto were the Word Series champs


You were probably he guy who hung our Canadian flag upside down during the world series.
Haters gonna hate


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 7, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> hung our Canadian flag upside down d


Never

Maybe you're thinking of this guy


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 7, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Never
> 
> Maybe you're thinking of this guy


No I was talking about when we won one of our world series the Canadian flag was hung upside-down by the stadium I believe 
I think that one is from a few years ago


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 25, 2021)

Canadians?

WTF do you think you guys know about hockey?


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 25, 2021)

Well we know it's played on skates and you used to be able to hit and fight when men played, now it's played by a bunch sissy's


----------

